# F3 triathlon wetsuit...



## mr Mag00 (26 Jun 2010)

....looking for a tri wetsuit. most offers considered.

cheers


----------



## onhold (26 Jun 2010)

Hi mr Mag00

I have a Orca Predator2 wet suit for sale, excellent condition, only used four times

no's inside are: WP2BFN, 930D19 & Orca6.5 - not sure which one of them is a size but I am 5' 9", medium build, inside leg 32

will this be suitable, if so looking for £90, call me on 01992 461365 (in deepest Hertfordshire)

Cheers OnHold


----------

